# ABC Digital in DC



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

I just hooked up E* 6000 reciever with OTA. I'm recieving NBC, CBS, FOX and PBS in digital but not ABC. I believe it is broadcasting on channel 39 but I get no signal. I even get the baltimore CBS digital station so I don't believe its a distance from tower issue. Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

The tower from which channels 7, 9, 34 and 39 are broadcast is presently undergoing emergency tower repair work, as discussed in this AVS Forum thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=165971


----------

